# Stotts Dovetail Template



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

Has anyone tried a Stots Dovetail Template Master? It looks quite interesting.

Thanks

KR


----------



## LinuxRandal (Mar 11, 2011)

I was/am interested, but a couple of things:

One, I was hoping to share it with my father, but the license agreement seems to eliminate that (neither one of us would use it enough to justify one by ourselves).

Two, I have searched here, and read reviews, and it seems to get shot down somewhat, as a (paraphrased) kit to make a dovetail jig, and it requires certain bits.


----------



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

I watched a bunch of videos on it. Doesn't seem bad for 85.00 which is what I think it sells for with bits. I am sure the videos make it look easier than it really is. I think it comes with a money back guarantee. Could be wrong.

KR


----------



## Twill57 (Jun 8, 2009)

I think it is worth the small investment. Once the template is made, set-up is very easy and accurate. Works well from drawers to blanket chests.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Thinkin' the system requires 3/4" MDF as the templet material. (Thinner stock is too flexible). A strange one for me, unless there have been changes since I last studied.
Appreciate, that way & dovetail bits are already working beyond their safe engineering limits (extreme narrow neck, skinny shanks and long flute fragility) so to make them work with a 3/4" thick templet, (demanding more cutter extension), just doesn't make sense to this novice.


----------



## LinuxRandal (Mar 11, 2011)

Quillman said:


> Thinkin' the system requires 3/4" MDF as the templet material. (Thinner stock is too flexible). A strange one for me, unless there have been changes since I last studied.
> Appreciate, that way & dovetail bits are already working beyond their safe engineering limits (extreme narrow neck, skinny shanks and long flute fragility) so to make them work with a 3/4" thick templet, (demanding more cutter extension), just doesn't make sense to this novice.


That is something else I wondered about. If one uses something other then MDF (some plastics), couldn't one make one thinner? 

Even if 3/4" I would be tempted to use plastic that might last longer then MDF.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

I have the Stotts jig, it's not to bad, you don't need to made a new dovetail jig to use it, it's just a way to keep the master jig like new or if you want to make a longer jig.

The MDF stocks works well for making a new jig but you must get the bits with the Stotts jig, it's base on the 1/2" bearing ,it's must have item..I many dovetail bits with the 1/2" bearing on them and they will just not work with the jig..

======

=========


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

"If one uses something other then MDF (some plastics), couldn't one make one thinner?"

Laminated phenolic (usually canvass) is the gold standard for a thin dovetail templet; it is stiff enough but requires some heavy duty routing & milling to create. Anybody can make a dust-bowl MDF templet.
Thermoplastics (acrylic, polyethylene, P.carbonate) are not stiff enough when thin.
Open tines (the comb) are just so poorly supported, thicker stock is called for.
Notwithstanding, and Keller has exploited this, a thin strong templet in plastic is possible if the tines are continuous. That is, the legs possess the required straight or dovetailed angle & length but they keep going way beyond their required length. They are unbroken like a lasso.


----------

